
Snippets on Google Maps: if you can see it, you can share it - Uncle_Sam
http://googleblog.blogspot.com/2011/09/snippets-on-google-maps-if-you-can-see.html
======
imorsi214
I love google and at the same time hate them. I've been working on something
similar as a side project for a while now. The potential use of microdata is
great in this regard and really being able to put the web at your finger tips
is going to be the next big trend I think.

